# How long does boi to aib transfer take?



## fobs

If someone sends funds through banking 365 (using iban/bic) when should the funds reach an aib account. Both accounts are within Ireland.


----------



## so-crates

For interbank transfers it should be next working day (assuming you initiate the transfer before the cut-off time!)


----------



## PatMacG

Is  IPSO not redundant since SEPA? Guaranteed next business-day / next-day value for all SEPA signatory countries.


----------

